# NASA falha satélite de medição de CO2



## Minho (24 Fev 2009 às 18:18)

Uma má notícia para a comunidade científica...



> A missão do primeiro satélite norte-americano encarregue de estudar os gases com efeito de estufa falhou, quando o módulo que o transportava não conseguiu separar-se do rocket, pouco depois do lançamento, anunciou a NASA.
> 
> O Orbiting Carbon Observatory (OCO) deveria fazer o mapeamento da distribuição de dióxido de carbono e estudar a forma como esta vai mudando ao longo do tempo – uma missão semelhante à de um satélite lançado com sucesso em Janeiro pelo Japão. Os dados que iria recolher poderiam ajudar os cientistas a fazer previsões mais exactas quanto às alterações climáticas.
> 
> ...




http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1366504&idCanal=13


Mais info: http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/oco/main/index.html


----------



## abrantes (24 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

+ do mesmo


*24/02/2009 - 15h20
Satélite lançado pela Nasa para monitorar CO2 cai na Terra*

da BBC Brasil

O primeiro lançamento feito pela Nasa de um satélite para mapear as fontes de dióxido de carbono (CO2) na Terra fracassou nesta terça-feira devido a um problema no foguete enviado ao espaço.

O satélite Observatório Orbital de Carbono (OCO, na sigla em inglês) iria passar pelo menos dois anos monitorando locais-chave na superfície do planeta onde o CO2 está sendo emitido e absorvido.

Autoridades informaram que uma parte do foguete que cobre o satélite no topo do lançador não se separou como o previsto durante a missão, e o foguete, com o satélite, acabou caindo no Oceano Pacífico perto da Antártida.

A missão de US$ 270 milhões foi lançada em um foguete Taurus 40 - o menor atualmente em uso pela agência espacial dos Estados Unidos.

Este tipo de foguete já participou de oito missões e, incluindo este lançamento, falhou duas vezes. A Nasa vai iniciar uma investigação para determinar a causa do problema.

Aceleração

*"As indicações iniciais são de que o veículo lançado não teve força suficiente para alcançar altitude orbital"*, disse John Brunschwyler, diretor do programa do Taurus da Orbital Sciences Corporation, a empresa que construiu o foguete.

Ele explicou que foi justamente o fato de a cobertura da área onde o satélite se encontrava não ter se separado que fez com que o foguete não pudesse alcançar a altitude necessária.

"Quanto há a separação, há um aumento de aceleração. Nós não tivemos esse pulo em aceleração. Como resultado direto de carregar o peso extra, não pudemos alcançar a órbita."

"Nossa equipe como um todo, num nível muito pessoal, está bastante chateada com os resultados", disse.

Outros satélites

Cientistas esperavam que a missão OCO melhorasse os modelos climáticos da Terra e ajudasse os pesquisadores a determinar quanto dos gases do efeito estufa está sendo absorvido pelas florestas e oceanos.

Em janeiro, um satélite japonês, o Gosat, foi lançado de Tanegashima, no Japão, para monitorar esses gases.

Um outro satélite da Nasa, o Glory, também projetado para medir poluentes na atmosfera da Terra, seria lançado em um foguete Taurus 40, na Califórnia, em junho.

*Mas a agência espacial americana afirmou que o Glory não será lançado até que a causa do fracasso do OCO seja investigada. *

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/bbc/ult272u508761.shtml


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2011 às 14:15)

Mas afinal o *Glory* também falhou.

_Um foguetão lançado nesta madrugada e que transportava um satélite de observação da NASA falhou antes de alcançar órbita.

O foguetão Taurus XL, que transportava o satélite Glory, foi lançado na madrugada de ontem da base de Vandenberg, na Califórnia.

No entanto, pouco tempo depois a NASA avançava que a carapaça protectora não se tinha separado do satélite três minutos depois do lançamento como era previsto. Assim, a Glory não conseguiu ganhar a velocidade suficiente para sair de órbita.

O falhanço da missão teve um custo de 424 milhões de dólares.

Caso tivesse sido bem sucedida, a Glory iria, por um período de três anos, analisar a forma como certas partículas - os aerossóis - afectam o clima da Terra. Iria também monotorizar a radiação solar para determinar o efeito do sol nas alterações climáticas.

A NASA recusou-se a revelar o relatório completo do acidente, atestando que se trata de informação sensível.

SOL/AP_

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Tecnologi...294&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## fablept (4 Mar 2011 às 15:57)

Agora só em 2013 irão lançar um satélite com o mesmo objectivo do que este. 

Segundo a NASA, o foguetão e o satélite terão caído algures no Oceano Pacífico. Só uma correcção na notícia da SAPO, o problema com a separação do _fairing_, não permitiu que o foguetão atingisse a velocidade necessária *para atingir a órbita*, e não para *sair da órbita*.


----------

